
Orbis: The Stanford Geospatial Network Model of the Roman World - rfreytag
http://orbis.stanford.edu/
======
est31
"ORBIS is designed for modern browsers and uses technology that works best in
Chrome or Safari."

I'm using Firefox, which is a modern browser.

~~~
rambojazz
This is _back to 90s_. After decades of standardization I hoped we would never
see "This site works with IE" ever again.

~~~
pjmlp
That is what happens when everyone jumps into the "Do no evil" propaganda just
to show it to the man.

Take care of the things one wishes for, they may come true.

------
cagenut
This is super cool. I'd love to see a version of it for the nyc-metro area, or
i guess sf-bay area since this is standford. My personal opinion that I've
never done anywhere near this much math and modeling to support is that real
estate value is nearly perfectly correlated to energy cost like these routes.

~~~
fhars
In a careful rereading, that question is actually not as stupid as it sounds
at first, the author does in fact not believe that Stanford (unlike New York)
is a Roman city so that the creators of the linked site ignored NY due to
cultural bias.

